# NREMT and State Exam



## Chrissy88 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a little confused about the NREMT and the state exams. 
Why don't all EMTs have take the NREMT? I just took the VA state exam, so does that mean I have to take another state's exam if I wanted to move? Does taking the NREMT exempt you from taking state exams?


----------



## Achromatic (Dec 19, 2009)

Some states don't recognize the NR EMT test, though _most_ of those that don't are moving to. Check with the state that you move to, and remember:

"NREMT is not a certification or license to practice".

Wherever you go you'll definitely have to sit a county protocol exam, at the least.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 20, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> I'm a little confused about the NREMT and the state exams.
> Why don't all EMTs have take the NREMT? I just took the VA state exam, so does that mean I have to take another state's exam if I wanted to move? Does taking the NREMT exempt you from taking state exams?


 
That's a lot of mileage in one post, but all valid questions. Your best bet is to go to the appropriate state's EMS website for the answer to your particular question. There are so many variables between states that no one generic answer is going to work. Start here in your case and see if that helps. FWIW, in my state we can hold a state ticket for three years, and a Registry ticket for two. Keeping track of your certs and their expirations can give you a migraine; depending on the year, you will have to submit paperwork for both, the state, the Registry, or none at all.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses, I apologize for responding so late!
I will check out that link, thank u


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 5, 2010)

It really depends on what state your referring to. When I moved to NM from MO I had to take the NM State exam and practical. Because I was there so long, a I figure I no longer need National Registry. When I moved to TX, because of reciprocity, I only needed to take the NREMT Assessment test to get license. However, NM does not recognize NREMT on the Basic level, so one would need to take there test. CO is the same way. Some states "honor" other state's license and others do not. NM does honor NREMT at the Paramedic level, but nothing else. So this a question that can get complicated, and so you really would have to look at teh individual state in which you wish to practice in.


----------

